# Sticky  Bem-vindos ao Fórum Português do SkyscraperCity! | Welcome to the SkyscraperCity Portuguese Forum!



## thoga31

Bem-vindos ao Fórum Português do SkyscraperCity!

É com orgulho que nós, membros Portugueses, vos damos as boas vindas ao nosso Fórum!
Este fórum é dedicado não só ao nosso país, Portugal, mas também à arquitectura e engenharia mundiais (Sub-fórum Around the World), a notícias de todo o mundo (Sub-fórum O Café) entre outros assuntos…
O Fórum Português apresenta _Threads_ actualizados sobre variados assuntos sobre Portugal e o Mundo, pelo que agradece o empenho constante que os seus forumers têm em manter este espaço agradável de se visitar pela sua actualidade, aparência e fidedignidade das informações apresentadas.

_Os Membros Portugueses do SkyscraperCity._



Welcome to the SkyscraperCity Portuguese Forum! 

It is with pride that we, Portuguese Forum members, welcome you to our forum! 
This forum is dedicated not only to our country, Portugal, but also to the architecture and engineering of the rest of the world (Sub-forum Around the World), to news around the world (Sub-forum O Café (_The Café_), among other subjects… 
The Portuguese Forum presents updated Threads about various issues on Portugal and the World, and it appreciates the constant commitment that its members have in keeping it apppealing to be visited for its timeliness, appearance and reliability of the information submitted. 

_The SkyscraperCity Portuguese Forum Members._



Soyez les bienvenus sur le forum portugais de SkysraperCity

C'est avec fierté que nous, les membres portugais, vous souhaitons la bienvenue sur notre forum!
Ce forum n'est pas seulement dédié à notre pais, le Portugal, mais également à l'architecture et à l'ingénierie mondiales (sous-forum Além Fronteiras/Around The World) et aux infos du monde entier (sous-forum O Café), entre autres sujets...
Le forum portugais présente des threads sur des thèmes à jour et variés concernant le Portugal et le Monde, raisons pour lesquelles nous remercions les efforts constamment réalisés par ses membres pour que cet espace demeure agréable à visiter pour son actualité, son apparence et la véracité des informations présentées.

_Les membres portugais de Skyscrapercity._


----------



## rpc08

Boa iniciativa thoga :banana:


----------



## Lissabona

:applause:


----------



## tuga14

É isso mesmo thoga!:applause:
Boa ideia!


----------



## maracujá

Boa ideia ;D


----------



## MPC_PT

Grande ideia :banana:
Portugal Rules :banana2: :rock:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Uma coisa "café" em Inglês diz-se "café".


----------



## beto_chaves

Parabéns!!! :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## HGP

Parabens Portugueses pela elevação do forum português dentro do SSC!!!!!!!


----------



## Vittariano

Parabéns pela independência!!!! Agora...só depende de vocês para que o forum cresça ainda mais!


----------



## Mateus_

Ele vai crescer, não duvides!


----------



## Coloane

Mateus_ said:


> Ele vai crescer, não duvides!


Depende de como se comportar a moderação. Todos nós sabemos que os moderadores foram sempre o calcanhar de Aquiles deste espaço - dualidade de critérios, cedências a interesses externos, incapacidade de reagir racionalmente a quente, abuso de poder, falta de educação, etc.


----------



## Barragon

:lol: se não fosse a moderação tinhamos que ouvir essas bocas todos os dias :lol:


----------



## xdexina

porreiro pá!


----------



## pauloluso

Este thread não deveria estar em sticky? :dunno: Ninguém valoriza o trabalho do Thoga?


----------



## Mateus_

Tenho que a traduzir em Françês um dia destes...


----------



## JohnnyMass

Coloane said:


> Depende de como se comportar a moderação. Todos nós sabemos que os moderadores foram sempre o calcanhar de Aquiles deste espaço - dualidade de critérios, cedências a interesses externos, incapacidade de reagir racionalmente a quente, abuso de poder, falta de educação, etc.


boohoo! et:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

:lol: uma coisa é certa. este gajo eh uma moca! :laugh:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Ficou boa a apresentação, cara! Ela certamente irá agradar aos estrangeiros (como eu... :lol: ) quando eles entrarem no SSC Portugal. Giro a sua iniciativa!


----------



## som942

Coloane said:


> Depende de como se comportar a moderação. Todos nós sabemos que os moderadores foram sempre o calcanhar de Aquiles deste espaço - dualidade de critérios, cedências a interesses externos, incapacidade de reagir racionalmente a quente, abuso de poder, falta de educação, etc.


tao novinho e ja reclamando da moderacao...


----------



## Miguel_Arq

rcalmeida said:


> devia ser clone do ruben briosa hno:


Acho que era do madmax.


----------



## Ricardo_PT

Acho que era do LRA.


----------



## Miguel_Arq

Ricardo_PT said:


> Acho que era do LRA.


O MadMax era o LRA por isso era o Primeiro-Ministro.



Concluindo:

Se o MadMax é o LRA, O LRA é o Primeiro-Ministro e o LRA és tu, *tu és o Primeiro-Ministro*.


----------



## Ricardo_PT

Exacto.


----------



## Jordincael

Miguel_Arq said:


> O MadMax era o LRA por isso era o Primeiro-Ministro.
> 
> 
> 
> Concluindo:
> 
> Se o MadMax é o LRA, O LRA é o Primeiro-Ministro e o LRA és tu, *tu és o Primeiro-Ministro*.


Que eu saiba o LRA não é do Porto e o user Madmax tem varias provas em como é oriundo do Porto, temos o exeplo do topico "autocarros da Stcp" e várias participações nos foruns da zona do Porto, tal como fotos de Gondomar e Rio Tinto logo essa afirmação do Madmax ser clone do Lra é totalmente descabida.


----------



## Miguel_Arq

Jordincael said:


> Que eu saiba o LRA não é do Porto e o user Madmax tem varias provas em como é oriundo do Porto, temos o exeplo do topico "autocarros da Stcp" e várias participações nos foruns da zona do Porto, tal como fotos de Gondomar e Rio Tinto logo essa afirmação do Madmax ser clone do Lra é totalmente descabida.


Claro que é descabida. :yes:
Eu o o Ricardo_PT estavamos apenas a brincar com a situação porque diz-se por aí que o LRA tem uma série de Clones, o que é absolutamente falso.
O Madmax é da zona do Porto e a LRA, que eu conheço pessoalmente é de Almada.

Era só uma brincadeira que vem no seguimento duma confusão que se gerou à volta de eventuais clones. 

Já agora peço desculpa pela confusão que esta brincadeira pode ter gerado. Quem não está a par dos acontecimentos poderá ficar baralhado também


----------



## vinc7e

Miguel_Arq said:


> diz-se por aí que o LRA tem uma série de Clones, o que é *absolutamente falso*.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sky11

^^Queres partilhar connosco? Quem são os clones do LRA?
Aposto que não acertarás uma...


----------



## Ricardo_PT

tu?!


----------



## Miguel_Arq

Ricardo_PT said:


> tu?!


Exactamente!

*O Luis Raposo Alves apareceu neste Fórum em 25 de Outubro de 2008.*
Curiosamente já tinha criado o seu clone Sky11 em 27 de Fevereiro de 2006, a Moyanapolit em 3 de Setembro de 2006, o Barragon em 26 de Dezembro de 2004 e o Pelha em 16 de Agosto de 2006.
Eu também fui clone do LRA, criado em 6 de Agosto de 2008, quase 3 meses antes do Luis por cá os pés pela primeira vez.

Portanto, daqui se conclui que o LRA, além de trapaceiro, foi muito perspicaz ao criar os clones antes da sua primeira aparição pelo SSC. Assim ninguém desconfiava. :banana:


----------



## Sky11

Miguel_Arq said:


> Portanto, daqui se conclui que o LRA, além de trapaceiro, foi muito perspicaz ao criar os clones antes da sua primeira aparição pelo SSC. Assim ninguém desconfiava. :banana:


:hilarious


----------



## Reflex

...e já tinha criado o nick Jan uns anitos antes!:lol:

Enfim, o LRA tem as costas largas!


----------



## Miguel_Arq

Reflex said:


> ...e já tinha criado o nick Jan uns anitos antes!:lol:
> 
> Enfim, o LRA tem as costas largas!


Exacto, tinha-me esquecido do nick Jan.
Mais um para a lista! :lol:


----------



## Ricardo_PT

Eu ainda acredito no dia em que o LRA assuma o controlo de todos os users deste fórum.


----------



## Miguel Correia

Olá, é um prazer estar aqui neste fórum (outra vez). Para quem não sabe eu já fui um membro deste fórum só que acabei por me aborrecer com o passar do tempo mas voltei porque já tinha saudades disto, o meu nickname era MPC_PT, não sei se se lembram... Sou da Charneca da Caparica, tenho 15 anos e sou um apaixonado por arquitectura. :cheers:


----------



## rcalmeida

bem vindo de volta :cheers:


----------



## Mr. OLIPOPS

Ola sou o Mr olipops já andei â uns anos atrâs por aqui mas estou de volta.


----------



## Miguel Correia

^^ e já está banido!! :rofl:


----------



## pedrodepinto

Sê re-bem-vindo !


----------



## Miguel Correia

pedrodepinto said:


> Sê re-bem-vindo !


Estás a falar comigo ou com o Mr. Olipops?? :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

Olá *Soloros83*, bem vindo!

Sou o Luis, sou de Idanha-a-Nova e fico muito contente por haver mais um Beirão por aqui.


----------



## Soloros83

lmpanp said:


> Olá *Soloros83*, bem vindo!
> 
> Sou o Luis, sou de Idanha-a-Nova e fico muito contente por haver mais um Beirão por aqui.


:cheers1: Irmãos. Pode contar comigo


----------



## lmpanp

E já amigos!
Obg!
:cheers:

PS: Aqui a malta trata-se por tu.
Podemos até andar às turras, mas é tu cá, tu lá.


----------



## Lino

Bem-vindo Rafael... bela zona a tua... além da cultura, tem excelente azeite.
Sou o Lino, de Coimbra. Beiras rock!


----------



## Barragon

ah és de Idanha a nova? fogo :lol: nem pelo facto de ter metido fotos de Idanha me dás desconto


----------



## lmpanp

E tu não sabes? Estás a esquecer-te do restaurante no edifício que era do meu Avô, cuja casa fica logo ao lado?

Mas prontos, confesso, foi por não fotografares a casa que é a mais bonita da Idanha e até foi onde nasci. Imperdoável!

PS: PF responde à minha questão lá no sugestões e críticas.


----------



## Barragon

Ahhh pois  esse berço de ouro


----------



## lmpanp

^^ Ouro? :nuts:
Mau, sabes que nunca reparei!
É que a cama onde nasci foi-me oferecida e tenho-a cá em casa… e sempre pensei que ela é de pau… e até tem uns velhos buracos de bicho…

Queres ver que sou rico e estive 50 anos sem o saber?

——————————————
Quando fores à Idanha fotografa a casa.
É toda de granito.


----------



## Barragon

Deve ser bem bonita :yes:


----------



## lmpanp

^^ Podes crer, até está em vias de classificação como património pelo IGESPAR

Descrição (retirando alguns elementos identificativos):


> A Casa …, também conhecida como Casa …, terá sido edificada no início do século XVI, obedecendo à estrutura de arquitectura civil quinhentista, sobretudo a que se desenvolveu nas terras beirãs, onde predomina a sobriedade e a robustez, acentuando-se a horizontalidade dos volumes. Os elementos de maior destaque nestas edificações são sem dúvida as molduras de portas e janelas, que marcam o ritmo das fachadas e se destacam na uniformidade dos edifícios pelo adorno com pequenos elementos decorativos ou, como acontece na Casa …, através das varandas de ferro forjado.
> O edifício possui planta rectangular composta por dois volumes, a casa propriamente dita e um volume secundário ao qual se tem acesso através da zona posterior. A fachada principal, voltada a este, é delimitada lateralmente por duas pilastras, estando dividida em três registos. No primeiro possui três portas, sendo a do centro a principal, com moldura rectangular simples, ladeada à esquerda por postigo. Intercalando com as portas laterais, duas janelas de peito. No segundo registo foram abertas quatro janelas de guilhotina, a que correspondem no último registo, quatro janelas de sacada com pequeno varandim e guarda de ferro, ………. O conjunto é rematado por cornija e beiral.
> A fachada posterior está igualmente dividida em três registos, o primeiro com porta de moldura rectangular, um postigo e uma janela lateral. No segundo registo foi aberta uma janela de moldura rectangular, correspondendo-lhe no registo superior janela também de moldura rectangular. O conjunto é rematado por beiral com gárgula.
> Catarina Oliveira
> GIF/IPPAR/ 16 de Março de 2004


----------



## Soloros83

Lino said:


> Bem-vindo Rafael... bela zona a tua... além da cultura, tem excelente azeite.
> Sou o Lino, de Coimbra. Beiras rock!


Grato !!! Modéstia parte tua, és ímpar !!! Yes :banana2::banana2:


----------



## Barragon

lmpamp refere aí o local da tua casa num site


----------



## lmpanp

Barragon said:


> lmpamp refere aí o local da tua casa num site


Foi por PM (só por causa dos elementos identificativos que contém.)


----------



## alentejolover

Tatiana_Tavares said:


> Olá a todos, sou a Tatiana , tenho 31 anos e sou de Vila Nova de Cerveira, frequento a universidade da vida, ou seja trabalho numa multinacional estrangeira.
> 
> Espero aprender muita coisa aqui neste forum.


Não meto as mãos no fogo...:rofl:

Então sê bemvinda :cheers:


----------



## Paulo.Santos

Tatiana_Tavares said:


> Olá a todos, sou a Tatiana , tenho 31 anos e sou de Vila Nova de Cerveira, frequento a universidade da vida, ou seja trabalho numa multinacional estrangeira.
> 
> Espero aprender muita coisa aqui neste forum.


OMG Este forum está a evoluir, e bem... ah e vais aprender muito, bem-vinda


----------



## alentejolover

Tatiana_Tavares said:


> Desculpa??? Conheço-te???


 Mas não posso dar as boas vindas?


----------



## alentejolover

Tatiana_Tavares said:


> não percebi a tua afirmação "não deito as mãos no fogo."


É outro assunto que agora não interessa...és de onde?


----------



## Paulo.Santos

^^Estás tão concentrado com o "outro" assunto que nem leste o que ela escreveu. 
Já agora, Tatiana, conheces alguma Verónika Costa? :lol:


----------



## RoadsterRunner

Tatiana_Tavares said:


> Olá a todos, sou a Tatiana , tenho 31 anos e sou de Vila Nova de Cerveira, frequento a universidade da vida, ou seja trabalho numa multinacional estrangeira.
> 
> Espero aprender muita coisa aqui neste forum.


Bem vinda.

:hi:


----------



## fidalgo

Paulo.Santos said:


> Já agora, Tatiana, conheces alguma Verónika Costa? :lol:


não se ve logo que é outro alter-ego que vai buscar uma foto à net (nomeadamente do hi5porcas, cujo modelo fotragrafico se chama "Andreia", de Almada) para que os abutres do forum que passam o tempo a queixarem-se da falta de elementos femininos, andarem a rondar e a babar a ver se pegam alguma coisa.

Só sei que quem anda a criar esses clones se deve divertir bastante com os tótós :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

És toda boa oh clone :lol:


----------



## Paulo.Santos

Ok, por momentos pensei serem familiares, não sei... :yes:


----------



## RoadsterRunner

Tatiana_Tavares said:


> Bem és frequentador do Hi5 porcas, por acaso estou registada no hi5porcas como Andreia que é o meu segundo nome e sim já estive em Almada. Em todo o lado existem os ditos inteligentes e tu és um deles.


:rofl:


----------



## fidalgo

Tatiana_Tavares said:


> Bem és frequentador do Hi5 porcas, por acaso estou registada no hi5porcas como Andreia que é o meu segundo nome e sim já estive em Almada. Em todo o lado existem os ditos inteligentes e tu és um deles.


não, não frequento
bastou uma pesquisa no google para desmascarar a personagem que és

pronto, dizes que és tu na fotografia, não vou contestar
também dizias ter 23 anos (há 3) e agora dizes que tens 31.
preferes-te assumir como mentiroso/a do que como ladrão/a?


----------



## Paulo.Santos

Tatiana_Tavares said:


> Bem és frequentador do Hi5 porcas, por acaso estou registada no hi5porcas como Andreia que é o meu segundo nome e sim já estive em Almada. Em todo o lado existem os ditos inteligentes e tu és um deles.


LOOOL :lol:



Tatiana_Tavares said:


> Veronica , tenho duas amigas ,mas é sem K.


Ah, não ligues ao K, é só para o estilo... e alguma delas tem o apelido Costa?


----------



## Paulo.Santos

fidalgo said:


> não, não frequento
> bastou uma pesquisa no google para desmascarar a personagem que és


WHAAAAT??? Barreiro??? hno:


> Liliana A Porca Do Barreiro


----------



## alentejolover

:hilarious


----------



## Barragon

Era clone do matrícula.


----------



## RoadsterRunner

Tinha notóriamente um ar de quem veio no contentor directo para a arca frigorifica ...

:hilarious


----------



## alentejolover

O matrícula a querer ser engraçadinho...agora devia levar um brig


----------



## Paulo.Santos

Ah, só podia... não era difícil lá chegar, o endereço IP diz tudo :yes:


----------



## alentejolover

opcorn:


----------



## Paulo.Santos

:bash:


----------



## RoadsterRunner

Tatiana_Tavares said:


> eu acedo à internet de um local pubico.


:lol:


----------



## Salves

Boa noite. Este é o meu primeiro post no fórum por isso decidi seguir os protocolos e apresentar-me aqui.

Há alguns anos que sigo o fórum por motivos de interesse não só pela história das cidades e edifícios mas também pela arquitectura. Esta é a área que estudo precisamente.

Espero num futuro próximo poder contribuir com material da minha zona para o fórum.


----------



## Barragon

Bem vindo kay:


----------



## Lino

Bem-vindo!


----------



## Paulo.Santos

Bem-vindo


----------



## alentejolover

Welcome :cheers:


----------



## luisribeiro

Boa sorte!! 

Sê bem vindo!


----------



## pedrodepinto

Bem-vinda :cheers:!


----------



## Oblioblu

Olá a todos, o meu nome é Dário, tenho 18 anos e vivo em Tavira


----------



## Tchokan

Bem-vindo ao fórum! :cheers:


----------



## OMeuAlterEgo

Olá a todos,

Estou só a chegar aos 10 postos para por fotos e desaparecer depois.


----------



## Tchokan

Fazes bem... posts*...


----------



## OMeuAlterEgo

Xiii............... nem tinha visto.

Esta coisa das interenetes, e também as definições dos queibordes depois dão nisto. O que vale é que o mause sempre vai dando uma ajuda.

Mas ainda assim suspeito que tenham sido os trojanos ou os viruses a trocarem-me o texto. Bem que tenho andado a sentir umas pontadas que pensava que era do tempo, vai-se a ver é destas modernices.

Lá a ver se isto me conta mais um posto... ou poste... ou... isso.


----------



## Scofieldd

ola clone.


----------



## ERVATUGA

:nuts:​


----------



## Denise Paiva

ola a todos

chamo me Denise, sou psicologa e modelo nas horas livres, tenho 34 anos, sou de Vila Nova de Gaia e adepta do F.C.Porto. Gostaria de dar a conhecer a minha cidade mas pelo que ja aqui andei a ver, já esta muito bem exposta, julguei vir para aqui divulgar mas vou acabar por apreender muito. Pena que este forum seja somente frequentado por seres do sexo masculino, penso que não deva haver problema no aspecto de eu ser do sexo feminino.


----------



## alentejolover

Desde a cidade-museu dou-te as boas vindas


----------



## ERVATUGA

Desde Shéol dou-te as boas vindas scofielda


----------



## Samu Claro

ola a todos , sou velho por estas andanças mas vida nova daqui para a frente , chamo me Samu claro e sou enfermeiro, sou viciado em foruns e barman nas horas livres.


um bem haja a todos brothersss


uhhh que showwwww


----------



## alentejolover

O nível da palhaçada aumenta...


----------



## ERVATUGA

Samu Claro said:


> ola a todos , sou velho por estas andanças mas vida nova daqui para a frente , chamo me Samu claro e sou enfermeiro, sou viciado em foruns e barman nas horas livres.
> 
> 
> um bem haja a todos brothersss
> 
> 
> uhhh que showwwww


Ontem na foto era muito simples saber do qual dos quatro eras. Só havia um a olhar para a máquina fotográfica :lol:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

isto hoje anda animado por estas bandas. :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

E foi logo banido :lol:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

não tarda vem outro.


----------



## Barragonnn

acabou-se o spam. vai já tudo de brig


----------



## ERVATUGA

:hahaha:


----------



## fidalgo

alentejolover said:


> O nível da palhaçada aumenta...


só agora reparaste?


----------



## lmpanp

Preocupado com o ban do *King Joung UN*?
Cheira-te a Best Korea, não é Lino?
:lol:


----------



## 23:56

Olá sou o Francisco, 56 anos , engenheiro industrial e sou do distrito de Viana do Castelo da freguesia Vianense de Montaria. Julgo ser o user mais a Norte deste forum. 

Obrigado


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

O teu relógio indica 21:00, 23:56


----------



## lmpanp

^^
Estava avariado, foi para o lixo.


----------



## Barragon

falar portugues ou ir tapinha não doi asneira fazer?


----------



## SR-71

Clone de Sines :lol:


----------



## fidalgo

tão e como vai Sines?

já tem o milhão de habitantes e avenidas de 10kms?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

o saramago de sines voltou.


----------



## sergiogoncalves

Boa tarde, chamo Sérgio Gonçalves, vivo em Corroios, Seixal, mas sou natural de Braga e adepto do SC Braga, cidade e clube que adoro respectivamente. Sou fascinado pela aviação e comboios e claro pelos navios principalmente militares, pois trabalho nesse meio. Já acompanho o forúm à algum tempo mas só agora decidi registar me, um abraço a todos.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Welcome Sergio :cheers:


----------



## Tchokan

Bem-vindo ao fórum! :cheers:


----------



## Lino

bem-vindo ao clube! 
(diz ao teu clube que já chega de malta da Briosa)


----------



## ERVATUGA

Diz mas é aos gajos do teu clube para se registarem no SSC e votarem no estádio do Braga :lol:


----------



## Tchokan

Concordo, Lino! :lol:


----------



## pedrodepinto

Bem-vindo!


----------



## Gerofil

Olá; gostaria de saber se existe já aqui neste Fórum algum tópico em português relativo à meteorologia e ao estado do tempo em Portugal. Agradeço a vossa resposta. Cumprimentos.

Ops, já encontrei o que procurava ...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767174&highlight=temperatura+%E9vora&page=488


----------



## paradise at Tagus

^^você é user do meteopt? eu acho que já vi o seu nick por lá.:hmm:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Bem eu já conto com 6 posts mas vou apresentar-me à mesma. Sou o Cláudio e já acompanho o fórum desde 2010 mas só agora decidi registar-me. Irei frequentar maioritariamente os fóruns da zona do porto mas também poderei aparecer noutras regiões. Saudações a todos.


----------



## Barragon

Bem vindo ! Um grande abraço da malta


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Claudio.*

:cheers:


----------



## Tchokan

NunoMC said:


> Uma semana e já tens quase 300 postas?  Estás-lhe a dar com força :yes:


Se continuar assim, temos um novo "Barragon"... :lol:


----------



## pedrodepinto

Bem-vindos :yes:! As apresentações são facultativas mas são sempre bem-vindas!


----------



## Barragon

Tchokan said:


> Se continuar assim, temos um novo "Barragon"... :lol:


:lol: tou a fazer 10 anos de SSC é normal este nr de posts :lol:


----------



## Tchokan

Cuidado, que ele já tem maior média de _posts_ por dia do que tu! :lol:


----------



## Europeu

pedrodepinto said:


> Bem-vindos :yes:! As apresentações são facultativas mas são sempre bem-vindas!


Obrigado! kay:


----------



## Europeu

Barragon said:


> :lol: tou a fazer 10 anos de SSC é normal este nr de posts :lol:


10 anos? Então fazes parte dos fundadores do forum portugues! :lol:


----------



## Europeu

Tchokan said:


> Cuidado, que ele já tem maior média de _posts_ por dia do que tu! :lol:


Eu tenho uma media grande porque também andava a postar no forum alemão. Mas como o meu pc não está a funcionar lá muito bem, o meu numero de posts vai diminuir bastante!  :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Lino said:


> E já são imensas línguas. Desenmerdo o francês, arranho no portunhol :lol:
> Se a ti te gusta, a mi me encanta. Habla comigo!





Europeu said:


> muy bien! Yo hablo español porque tengo varios amigos de paises de idioma español!
> Trés bien! Vous parlez français? :lol: Oder möchtest du auf Deutsch? :lol: Maybe is better English?  :lol:





Lino said:


> Normalerweise spreche ich mehr Deutsch, e parlo italiano dopo aver vissuto in Italia per più o meno un anno.
> Quando parlo lo Spagnolo o Francese, penso in italiano :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Europeu said:


> Eu tenho uma media grande porque também andava a postar no forum alemão. *Mas como o meu pc não está a funcionar lá muito bem, *o meu numero de posts vai diminuir bastante!  :lol:


Normal...


----------



## ERVATUGA

Europeu said:


> Ei, não sabia que se fazia apresentação! Pronto, aqui vai um pouco atrasada...
> 
> Olá! Eu chamo-me Paulo tenho 20 anos e sou de Guimarães, mas actualmente vivo na Alemanha, porque as oportunidades de futuro em Portugal estão como todos sabem, muito fracas...
> Já ando por aqui no Forum á uma semana, dá para ver pelo numero de Posts que já tenho! :lol:
> Já conhecia o forum, penso eu mais ao menos á dois anos, onde vinha investigar sobre os novos edifícios reabilitados em Portugal, mais propriamente de Lisboa e Porto.
> Então decidi abrir uma conta, e pronto, cá estou eu por aqui!!! kay:
> Felicidades a todos os foristas!  :cheers:









Gosto muito de Guimarães :yes: :cheers:


----------



## Europeu

Eu também gosto de muito de Guimarães naturalmente!  É bem bonita! :yes:
^^ O meu computador é um portátil, não é assim tão grande!  E o problema é outro... De momento o meu pc não apanha net... Para ter net tenho de ligar um cabo directamente ao moden... O Wlan não funciona...


----------



## Europeu

^^ Já entra a dizer disparates assim? :lol: Fora o disparate, bem vinda ao forum! kay:


----------



## Lino

Entra assim de rompante. Ah boi!


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Europeu said:


> ^^ Já entra a dizer disparates assim? :lol: Fora o disparate, bem vinda ao forum! kay:


O pior não são os disparates, mas sim a má educação e a linguagem inapropriadas


----------



## lmpanp

Quem, quem? Onde?
…
Já foi…
hno:


----------



## Europeu

lmpanp said:


> Quem, quem? Onde?
> …
> Já foi…
> hno:


Era uma suposta nova aquisição do Forum. Ela entrou aqui só a dizer disparates! Mas pelos vistos saiu tão rapido como entrou. kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Europeu said:


> Eu também gosto de muito de Guimarães naturalmente!  É bem bonita! :yes:
> ^^ O meu computador é um portátil, não é assim tão grande!  E o problema é outro... De momento o meu pc não apanha net... Para ter net tenho de ligar um cabo directamente ao moden... O Wlan não funciona...





Europeu said:


> ^^ Já entra a dizer disparates assim? :lol: Fora o disparate, bem vinda ao forum! kay:





Europeu said:


> Era uma suposta nova aquisição do Forum. Ela entrou aqui só a dizer disparates! Mas pelos vistos saiu tão rapido como entrou. kay:


Calma Europeu, não fales assim de ti  :lol:


----------



## Europeu

ERVATUGA said:


> Calma Europeu, não fales assim de ti  :lol:


?? Foi uma mulher que entrou no forum a dizer: Olá filhos da p***, vou ver se coloco ordem nisto... A mulher entrou a matar! Mas pelos vistos já não tem conta...


----------



## NunoMC

Europeu said:


> ?? Foi uma mulher que entrou no forum a dizer: *Olá filhos da p***, vou ver se coloco ordem nisto*... A mulher entrou a matar! Mas pelos vistos já não tem conta...


Gosto de mulheres assim, ordinárias e com sangue na guelra :naughty:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Europeu said:


> ?? Foi uma mulher que entrou no forum a dizer: Olá filhos da p***, vou ver se coloco ordem nisto... A mulher entrou a matar! Mas pelos vistos já não tem conta...


:lol:

Disse aquilo porque meteste as setas  O comentário dela(e) foi retirado. Qual era o nome da gaja(o)?



NunoMC said:


> Gosto de mulheres assim, ordinárias e com sangue na guelra :naughty:


:lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Pessoal, o taralhoco do matrícula voltou :lol:


----------



## lmpanp

Agora é que vamos ter o TGV!


----------



## Kaiser_90

Epah não respondam por amor de deus, deixem a moderação apagar o post simplesmente icard:


----------



## Lusogambler

Olá, viva!

Sou o Lusogambler e na falta de melhor, fica feita a minha apresentação.

Quarentão, lisboeta de nascimento e bragançano por adopção onde resido... pelo menos grande parte do tempo....

Não me vou alongar, porque parece q tenho q fazer 10 posts (sem encher chouriços) antes de começar a postar fotos..


----------



## 82em

Olá a todos.

Sou o 82em (não é o nome verdadeiro  ), nascido no Porto mas desde muito novo na Maia.

Já sou leitor há muito tempo, agora vamos ver se consigo contribuir. Espero que sim.


----------



## Barragon

welcome


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## d_luz

Olá 
Sou de d_luz moro em Almancil, Algarve mas nasci nos Estados Unidos e assim como o Lusogambler também para alem de me apresentar tenho de "mostrar serviço" para poder postar fotos principalmente com um IKEA e uma variante da 125 em construção aqui na freguesia


----------



## Barragon

Bem vindo


----------



## joseep

Bem vindo


----------



## Chersky

Olá a todos !

Depois de algum tempo a vir aqui ao Forum actualizar-me com o que se passa principalmente em Lisboa e Porto, decidi hoje registar-me e assim poder partilhar do interesse pela harmonia e beleza nas nossa cidades, o que não é assim muito possível com as pessoas que me rodeiam neste momento 

Moro em Alcochete, mas estou quase todos os dias em Lisboa ..
até já !


----------



## NunoMC

Já pagaste a taxa de inscrição? Aproveita agora que só custa 10 euros até final de Dezembro (eu envio-te o NIB por mensagem privada), em Janeiro costuma aumentar um pouco... :/


----------



## ERVATUGA

Goza goza Nuno, mas a partir de janeiro de 2017, vamos ter de pagar 50€ por ano.


----------



## Barragon

Ainda estás vivo matrícula?


----------



## A.Bernardo

Boas pessoal!
Chamo-me António e sou um "long time lurker" do forum tuga do Skyscraper (principalmente o fórum do Porto de projectos).
Decidi apresentar-me e se possível, enviar mais tarde algumas fotos de zonas de intervenção da cidade "inbicta", uma vez que tem vindo a sofrer uma enorme revolução a nível de reabilitação urbanística, como todos sabem! 
Um abraço e cumps para todos.


----------



## sabelha

Olá a todos 

Depois de um longo período a vir aqui para observar as fotografias das nossas cidades, decidi registar-me e partilhar convosco o meu gosto particular por fotografia e pelo nosso património.

Sou de Évora e espero partilhar através da fotografia o encanto da cidade.

Até logo!
Feliz ano


----------



## alentejolover

sabelha said:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Depois de um longo período a vir aqui para observar as fotografias das nossas cidades, decidi registar-me e partilhar convosco o meu gosto particular por fotografia e pelo nosso património.
> 
> Sou de Évora e espero partilhar através da fotografia o encanto da cidade.
> 
> Até logo!
> Feliz ano


Bem vinda ...é bem ter mais uma eborense no fórum


----------



## ERVATUGA

AL, andaste a cuscar na net para saber se era uma nina :lol: 

Bem-vinda sabelha...


----------



## alentejolover

Não precisei de cuscar  e preparem-se para a qualidade das fotos desta menina


----------



## sabelha

alentejolover said:


> Não precisei de cuscar  e preparem-se para a qualidade das fotos desta menina


Muito obrigada pelo elogio  vamos ver se não desiludo


----------



## Barragon




----------



## lmpanp

E eu a pensar que tinhas a mania de ser io-io, afinal é a de elevador, cima-abaixo.

P.S.: Vê lá se aprendes a escrever melhor os avisos!


----------



## dapaz

Olá.
Sou o João e vivo no Barreiro. 
Depois de muito visitar, finalmente me registei no fórum.
Prometo comportar-me bem. Abraços e cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Barragon

Bem vindo. Um abraço


----------



## MarcoDelgado

Boa tarde.
Já fiz alguns posts, mas faço agora a minha apresentação. Chamo me Marco, sou da Póvoa de Varzim, mas sou professor de biologia no porto. Devido a isso frequento mais essa cidade onde, após a conclusão das aulas, ainda costumo frequentar os bares ou boates da noite.
Sou apaixonado por biologia (não é para me gabar mas vivo num concelho que muitos desconhecem que tem uma fauna riquíssima), mas também sou apaixonado por política e por urbanismo, nomeadamente projetos urbanísticos novos, motivo pelo qual me inscrevo neste fórum, que já aconpanho a bastante tempo.


----------



## Andre_idol

Bem vindo!!


----------



## lmpanp

MarcoDelgado said:


> …sou professor de biologia no porto. … ainda costumo frequentar os bares ou boates da noite.
> Sou apaixonado por biologia…


Portanto, com toda essa paixão, aproveitas para estudar a biologia frequentadora dos bares e boates, certo?
Se sim, és cá dos meus!


----------



## MarcoDelgado

A biologia está em tudo e em qualquer parte se pode apreciar biologia...


----------



## Barragon

heheh benvindo !!


----------



## alentejolover

Bem vindo ao maior fórum da internet


----------



## lmpanp

Pô Alentejo, não digas isso senão o Barra fica todo ufano.
Até é capaz de mandar inscrever nos CV dele: "Querido super-moderador do maior forum da terra e arredores".


----------



## alentejolover

Não falo apenas do forum português, mas de todo o "universo" SSC


----------



## MarciuSky2

MarcoDelgado said:


> Boa tarde.
> Já fiz alguns posts, mas faço agora a minha apresentação. Chamo me Marco, sou da Póvoa de Varzim, mas sou professor de biologia no porto. Devido a isso frequento mais essa cidade onde, após a conclusão das aulas, ainda costumo frequentar os bares ou boates da noite.
> Sou apaixonado por biologia (não é para me gabar mas vivo num concelho que muitos desconhecem que tem uma fauna riquíssima), mas também sou apaixonado por política e por urbanismo, nomeadamente projetos urbanísticos novos, motivo pelo qual me inscrevo neste fórum, que já aconpanho a bastante tempo.


Bem vindo


----------



## MarciuSky2

Lusitano muro said:


> Boa tarde, sou bem vindo e questiono as regras de jogo?


Bem vindo man


----------



## Barragon

quando a boneca falar podes correr, mas quando ela se voltar tens que parar


----------



## Ligaanet

Tens de meter a cruzinha ou a bola no meio das linhas


----------



## Barragon

se pisares o vidro temperado este parte-se e tu cais


----------



## Barragon

é o explosivo de regras sobre o jogo a jogar entenderás pois


----------



## Barragon

apito só chega ao fim por fim não haver pois


----------



## Barragon

só quando marcam golos


----------



## 51-51-HT...

DrWeizak said:


> É preciso vacina contra esta praga. Nao ha thread em que eu nao apanhe com Monólogos extensos encriptados desse rapaz/senhor.
> Eu nao quero julgar o perfeito juizo desta pessoa. Mas acredito que a melhor arma para o respeito é ignorar! Eu tenho todo o respeito por ti @lusitano, mas peço que respeites o espaço que e de todos. Um forum serve para DISCUTIR. Ora, todo o santo thread que eu abro so vejo monólogos com constante publicação de fontes. Again, modera-te porque se queres atenção mas nao estas com pachorra para dialogos claros e sucintos, compostos por opiniões, entao cria um blog. Posta la tudo e nada... Nao quero saber, mas nao me faças ter que andar num scrolling a procura de diálogo e discussão em cada thread.
> Tu ja tens o teu thread, Aquilo é o teu reino, o pah, desestabiliza como quiseres. Agora respeita o espaco comum a todos.



Este user foi promovido a General , precisava mos assim de moderadores.

Mas quando os próprios moderadores criam clones "@lusitano" para aquecer e acordar o fórum algo vai muito mal por estes lados...


----------



## Barragon

DrWeizak said:


> É preciso vacina contra esta praga. Nao ha thread em que eu nao apanhe com Monólogos extensos encriptados desse rapaz/senhor.
> Eu nao quero julgar o perfeito juizo desta pessoa. Mas acredito que a melhor arma para o respeito é ignorar! Eu tenho todo o respeito por ti @lusitano, mas peço que respeites o espaço que e de todos. Um forum serve para DISCUTIR. Ora, todo o santo thread que eu abro so vejo monólogos com constante publicação de fontes. Again, modera-te porque se queres atenção mas nao estas com pachorra para dialogos claros e sucintos, compostos por opiniões, entao cria um blog. Posta la tudo e nada... Nao quero saber, mas nao me faças ter que andar num scrolling a procura de diálogo e discussão em cada thread.
> Tu ja tens o teu thread, Aquilo é o teu reino, o pah, desestabiliza como quiseres. Agora respeita o espaco comum a todos.


O rapaz tem vindo a comentar em apenas alguns threads, sendo fácil a supervisão do mesmo. Entretanto pela tua queixa, de facto já está a ir para variados threads com alguma verborreia. Digamos que o rapaz postar uma ou outra notícia adequada ao tema do tópico não é de todo algo negativo, pois estamos num espaço de liberdade. Temos andado vigilantes, mas se de facto essa situação está a tornar-se menos suportável de uma forma geral temos formas de tratar do assunto. Quando voltar a acontecer agardecemos que digam por aqui.


----------



## alentejolover

Costuma dizer-se que "tudo o que é demais, enjooa "


----------



## Ligaanet

Barragon said:


> O rapaz tem vindo a comentar em apenas alguns threads, sendo fácil a supervisão do mesmo. Entretanto pela tua queixa, de facto já está a ir para variados threads com alguma verborreia. Digamos que o rapaz postar uma ou outra notícia adequada ao tema do tópico não é de todo algo negativo, pois estamos num espaço de liberdade. Temos andado vigilantes, mas se de facto essa situação está a tornar-se menos suportável de uma forma geral temos formas de tratar do assunto. Quando voltar a acontecer agardecemos que digam por aqui.


O problema não é só a verborreia típica, já por várias vezes vou a 2 ou 3 threads diferentes e está ele a publicar a mesma coisa em todos eles, muitas vezes o mesmo conjunto de mensagens em cadeia em todos eles.


----------



## Barragon

exato, estais coberto de razão, pelo que já existiu alguma ação relativamente ao exposto.


----------



## Ligaanet




----------



## borda_d'água

Eu é que spammei a caixa de notificações deste chat com tantos risos porque esta conversa está um mimo...

Valha-me Nossa Senhora dos Sete Koloths.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Barragon said:


> Barragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> O rapaz tem vindo a comentar em apenas alguns threads, sendo fácil a supervisão do mesmo. Entretanto pela tua queixa, de facto já está a ir para variados threads com alguma verborreia. Digamos que o rapaz postar uma ou outra notícia adequada ao tema do tópico não é de todo algo negativo, pois estamos num espaço de liberdade. Temos andado vigilantes, mas se de facto essa situação está a tornar-se menos suportável de uma forma geral temos formas de tratar do assunto. Quando voltar a acontecer agardecemos que digam por aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> *"pois estamos num espaço de liberdade" *... parti me a rir com esta afirmação, por favor deiam me algo para parar de rir...
> 
> *"Quando voltar a acontecer agradecemos que digam por aqui"* - eu devo ter sido o primeiro a denunciar este clonoforista e ainda fui gozado por cima, vieste logo com piadas sobre o meu passado de troll aqui no fórum.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barragon

e agora vais chorar matrícula?


----------



## DrWeizak

Minha gente. Estamos todos aqui para um bem comum. Matricula, tu fizeste um excelente trabalho em ter tomado a iniciativa em comunicar a pessoa. Nao fiques chateado, ve o lado positivo das coisas!
O mundo tem sempre injustiças mas nao quero perder cada segundo fabuloso da minha vida apontar o dedo aos outros.
Deixar a vida seguir o seu rumo é um passo importante para que TODOS aprendam uma lição.
Agradecia que este tema tivesse um ponto final porque foram tomadas medidas que agradou a todos.

Tenham todos um bom Domingo


----------



## lmpanp

DrWeizak Paz Nobel ter querer mim parecer!


----------



## Épa Marcante

Bom dia, a pergunto para todos é o problema para evitar-se de dói da nossa cabeça como alertas de fórum, eram a desligarem a opção de enviar como mensagens nas suas contas e ficarão a descansados? A que apercebi nos nossos textos e podoou-se errado na leitura da contextualização.
Boa continuação de bom dia!


----------



## borda_d'água

Muro lusitano, is that you?


----------



## alentejolover

borda_d'água said:


> Muro lusitano, is that you?


É claro que é


----------



## SR-71

É impressionante a capacidade que o Fórum Português tem (desconheço se é coisa generalizada do SkyScraperCity) de atrair doentes, anti-sociais, trolls, etc, etc.


----------



## Épa Marcante

Lamento muito, não sou a qualquer pessoa e não sou Lusitano muro fui a eliminado e bloqueado a receberem as mensagens de alertas do fórum e a ficou as zeros. A razão está em forma educada estou a escrever e também de meu e os alguns problemas informáticos do sistema de tradução do telemóvel terem a mudança nas palavras.
Obrigado, boa continuação


----------



## alentejolover

Ah...não és o Lusitano, pois não...é a minha prima, queres ver ? 

Não tem mal nenhum assumires


----------



## borda_d'água

alentejolover said:


> Ah...não és o Lusitano, pois não...*é a minha prima*, queres ver ?
> 
> Não tem mal nenhum assumires


É aquela prima em quarto grau do Alandroal que nem sequer sabes que existe.


----------



## 51-51-HT...

no meu tempo de quando era troll, este tipo de posts do ÉPA MARCANTE era logo apagadas e o user banido. Não percebo esta inoperância da moderação... 

1 - Será que já não têm tempo para fazer uma vigilância eficaz a este tipo de ataques ao fórum e à língua Portuguesa???
2 - Os moderadores não são em número suficiente???
3 - Estão numa de "deixa postar" porque o fórum esta a morrer???


Algo tem de mudar...


----------



## lmpanp

Eles aparecer só quando aprendeste tu português escrever.
Foi lacuna preencher!


----------



## Barragon

uma pessoa não pode estar umas horinhas no wc?


----------



## Ligaanet

Realmente foi um Epá bem Marcante, deixou uma impressão marcante duradoura no legado do Eça de Queirós 🙃
Ainda por cima o clone deve ter levado com um cérebro de mosca durante o processo de clonagem ao ir comentar no preciso thread que criou os problemas originais.
Podia ter sido ao menos engraçado e metido Portão Lusitano como nome já que antes era o Muro Lusitano.


----------



## DrWeizak

Nao percebo! O rapaz é Português? De onde ele é?


----------



## alentejolover

DrWeizak said:


> Nao percebo! O rapaz é Português? De onde ele é?


Supostamente, será de Sines


----------



## 51-51-HT...

alentejolover said:


> Supostamente, será de Sines


 ainda vais ter um caso com ele!!!!


----------



## Jacinto Dores Aquino Rego

Olá amigos . Chamo me Jacinto sou de Braga ,tenho 35 anos e gosto do meu país mas sei que aqui poderei conhece lo melhor , ando à procura dumas dicas para passar umas férias cá dentro. Abraços.


----------



## DrWeizak

Ola Jacinto. Depende do teu tipo de ferias que gostas de fazer. Eu conheci Portugal de Norte a Sul com uma autocaravana. Coisas que eu nao estava a espera e fiquei apaixonado: Geres, Aldeias de Xisto, Aldeias Históricas de Portugal, Serra da Arrábida, Costa Vincentina... Foi o que me veio a cabeça em segundos.


----------



## borda_d'água

Jacinto Dores Aquino Rego said:


> Olá amigos . Chamo me Jacinto sou de Braga ,tenho 35 anos e gosto do meu país mas sei que aqui poderei conhece lo melhor , ando à procura dumas dicas para passar umas férias cá dentro. Abraços.


Sendo de Braga, recomendo começar pela sua própria região, no Entre Douro e Minho. Ou então Trás os Montes que é adorável e tem sítios muito bons para passar umas férias. Chaves, Vidago, Vila Real, Miranda, Torre de Moncorvo, Mogadouro...


----------



## alentejolover

Jacinto Dores Aquino Rego said:


> Olá amigos . Chamo me Jacinto sou de Braga ,tenho 35 anos e gosto do meu país mas sei que aqui poderei conhece lo melhor , ando à procura dumas dicas para passar umas férias cá dentro. Abraços.


Monsaraz, Estremoz, Vila Viçosa, Évora, Evoramonte, Mértola, Marvão e Castelo de Vide


----------



## Barragon

Benvindo! esse nome é muito engraçado


----------



## lmpanp

Nome engraçado de engraçadinho e todos a caírem que nem patinhos.


----------



## Jacinto Dores Aquino Rego

lmpanp said:


> Nome engraçado de engraçadinho e todos a caírem que nem patinhos.



desculpe que mal tem o meu nome???? pelo menos não me escondo atrâs de nicknames imaginários.


----------



## Jacinto Dores Aquino Rego

alentejolover said:


> Monsaraz, Estremoz, Vila Viçosa, Évora, Evoramonte, Mértola, Marvão e Castelo de Vide



Obrigado, mas alentejo só mesmo de passagem além de quente é arido , não tem pontos de interesse turistico ou seja é um deserto. Mas obrigado pela sugestão.


----------



## MarcoDelgado

Jacinto Dores Aquino Rego said:


> Obrigado, mas alentejo só mesmo de passagem além de quente é arido , não tem pontos de interesse turistico ou seja é um deserto. Mas obrigado pela sugestão.


Mário Lino, is that you??


----------



## borda_d'água

Jacinto Dores Aquino Rego said:


> Obrigado, mas alentejo só mesmo de passagem além de quente é arido , *não tem pontos de interesse turistico ou seja é um deserto*. Mas obrigado pela sugestão.


Talvez devesse ir a um oftalmologista, amigo.


----------



## alentejolover

Jacinto Dores Aquino Rego said:


> Obrigado, mas alentejo só mesmo de passagem além de quente é arido , não tem pontos de interesse turistico ou seja é um deserto. Mas obrigado pela sugestão.


Tem razão caro forista...Nem patrimónios da humanidade tem nem nada

Saiste-me cá um troll, vai lá vai


----------



## Ligaanet

A qual das 10 pessoas que gosta de fazer clones é que este pertence? ☕


----------



## Jacinto Dores Aquino Rego

alentejolover said:


> Tem razão caro forista...Nem patrimónios da humanidade tem nem nada
> 
> Saiste-me cá um troll, vai lá vai



tem um aeroporto que ninguém o quer..


----------



## Jacinto Dores Aquino Rego

isto é triste muito triste. enfim


----------



## borda_d'água

Portanto, metro para o Hospital de Braga, certo?


----------

